# [SOLVED] Sylvania netbook



## JDR319 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a Sylvania netbook synet07526 and i want to restore it back to the factory setting, delete everything off of it. I have tried the restart button on the bottom, it did nothing and i cant find a system restore option on the netbook. Can someone please help me out?


----------



## JDR319 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Cant resstore to factory settings and memory. (Sylvania Netbook SYNET07526)*

I want to restore my Netbook back to factory settings. I have tried the reset button on the bottom and i cant find a system restore option. Can someone help me out i just wanna delete everything off of it and get it back to factory. Someone please help me out.

Here is some information about the NEtbook.

Make:Sylvania
Product Name:Netbook
Model#:SYNET07526
Operating System:Windows Embedded CE 6.0


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sylvania netbook*

Hi and welcome to TSF your model is supposed to work from the reset button as far as I can see you need to hold it for a few seconds,There is little info out there


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Cant resstore to factory settings and memory. (Sylvania Netbook SYNET07526)*

Have a look at this post it should help you with what you want to do.


----------



## friesian (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Sylvania netbook*

hi to reset back to factory this is how i just did it , with the charge plugged, push the reset button in hold in for atleast 10 seconds, this may take several attempts it took me about 5 tries to get it to work successsfully , once it is reset all it does is just reboot so best way to tell is put something on desktop so you will know once it is rebooted it will be gone ,, hope that helps


----------



## medwardl (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Sylvania netbook*

Hi I've been trying to repair one of these for a friend. I've tried emailing the tech support people for this and they have me go through the standard OS reload and have me press the reset button while booting, only problem is it won't boot off the SD card or a usb drive and they have failed to respond to any more emails. My guess is something in it's bios is preventing it from booting from there. Does anyone know how to access the bios on these sylvania synet07526? It has to be one of the most frustrating things I've ever worked on if it were like a standard PDA I doubt I'd be having these problems. When i first started working on it IE was unable to work and the memory couldn't be adjusted, now due to their steps they had me go through it will boot into ce and that's it and I can turn it off.


----------



## friesian (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Sylvania netbook*

medwardl contact me at *removed email for spam purposes* and i will help you out


----------



## medwardl (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Sylvania netbook*

thanks added you as a friend it seems i need to post a couple more times before i can contact you i'll do it shortly.


----------



## medwardl (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Sylvania netbook*

Your email was omitted by the spam system could you send me it please?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sylvania netbook*

The email was removed for your personal security and all help should be given via this thread so that others may benefit,please read the rules a link to them is at the top of every page


----------



## medwardl (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Sylvania netbook*

Forgot about this one, I did end up figuring it out myself so here it is in case someone else comes along with the same problem. I was thinking about it one nite and how if it were a pc I would remove the cmos battery to reset it and then i started wondering if the reset button in the tiny hole was actually cutting power to the board so i unscrewed the battery and had to pry it out because its got some tough tape holding it in left it like that for a couple minutes and put it back in and then tried to re-flash and it worked correctly that time so I'm pretty confident that the so called reset button doesn't actually reset the bios in it because it's not cutting power to the board. I'm curious why the people that do the tech support on these devices didn't think about that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sylvania netbook*

The reset is usually to set the os back to factory settings not the bios,but glad you got sorted well done.


----------



## jdsworld5 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello , 
I have a Sylvania Netbook
Model# SYNET07526-R

I am wanting to format or reset back to factory settings.
I've tried the reset button on the bottom but when It reboots everything is still the same . Can some one help me with my issue please??

JD


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Other than try what others have tried, probably not. These little "pc" running Windows CE are junk. I have one.

This old post is closed. Please start a new topic.

BG


----------

